# Things to do before Moving



## vajahat123 (Jun 12, 2014)

Dear Friends,

My application approved last month, and I am planning to move in a couple of months, and am worried about what stuff I can do before making a move and what should be done after reaching there; other than looking for a job and accomodation. Please guide..


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Do as much as you can, so it limits the stuff you have to do after arrival.
As you say, the job and accommodation is the most important, however don't go signing any fixed rental agreement on any rentals that you have not seen in person unless you get the agreement of the agent/landlord that you have the right to pull out if the place isn't to your liking when checking it in person. A property can be vastly different than what is advertised and you have no idea if the area is nice etc. There could be a whole list of issues.

You can open a new bank account or accounts.
You can transfer some funds over so you don't have to carry cash.

You could look at opening an NZ PO box account so you already have somewhere to forward your mail to.

You could maybe arrange an NZ SIM card for your phone.


----------



## vajahat123 (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks for your response, however, are there any such thing like social security no (like in USA) to work in NZ. And what about the license, Health care and Tax registration etc. And is it possible to open an account oversees from outside NZ. 

Regards


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

vajahat123 said:


> Thanks for your response, however, are there any such thing like social security no (like in USA) to work in NZ. And what about the license, Health care and Tax registration etc. And is it possible to open an account oversees from outside NZ.
> 
> Regards


An IRD number is required for work in nz which is also the time to work out your income tax code on the same form, however you must be in the country to apply and receive one. Takes 10 working days.
License - I assume you mean driving license? You should be able to drive on your current license for up to 12 months - maybe, depending on country of issue. Check with NZTA or through the AA in NZ. If so you must exchange it for an NZ license before your 12 month anniversary of arrival and when I say exchange they don't retain your current license you keep it. Simple eye test and around $60 fee.

You can arrange private health insurance anytime. Try Southern Cross or NIB. 
You don't need to do any registration or anything for the NZ state Health System before arrival. You'll need to visit a GP when you arrive to sign up as a patient if you require consultation and / or treatment which of course you have to pay for as the health system is not free other than for emergency treatment.


----------



## vajahat123 (Jun 12, 2014)

Ok thanks for your response.


----------

